# Windows 7 BSOD Storport~sys



## Bradfish1983 (Jul 11, 2009)

I am continually getting a BSOD in my windows7 X64. It was initially doing it during online games but now its more frequent and not at any specific time. This is from a clean load, previously after "Upgrade" from Vista Ult X64 I did not have this issue. My message is Driver_IRQL_Is_LESS_THAN 0x000000D1 Storport~sys. I have even reinstalled it once and still get same issue. pls help.
I have attatched the last minidump.




MSI P7N Platinum MOBO
2X Nvidia GeForce 9800 GT Vid Cards
Quad Core Q8200 Proc
8GB Ram
2X Seagate Barracuda (160gb & 500gb) HD


----------



## HD_Monkey (Apr 16, 2008)

I found this. Seems to be a carry over issue from vista.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/930261


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi -

Please provide additional system files & information by following these instructions - http://www.techsupportforum.com/1871981-post2.html

Attach the resulting zip file(s) to your next post.

Then run the Driver Verifier - http://www.techsupportforum.com/2110308-post3.html

The MS KB provided by *HD_Monkey* may be helpful; however, I would caution that it specifically deals with bugcheck *0xa* and with Vista. Your dump had a bugcheck = *0xd1*. Both are similar in that "... a kernel mode app attempted to access pageable memory at a time it should not have...". 0xa includes Microsoft drivers in its definition, 0xd1 does not. 
0xa = IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL 
0xd1 = DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


```
[font=lucida console]

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [D:\!!_Kernel_Dumps\Bradfish1983_Windows7_x64_07-11-09__jcgriff2__\070909-36281-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7100 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7100.0.amd64fre.winmain_win7rc.090421-1700
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02665000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`0289ee90
Debug session time: Thu Jul  9 21:57:55.531 2009 (GMT-7)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:36.156
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
........
Loading User Symbols
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck D1, {30, 2, 0, fffff88001230ac5}

Probably caused by : storport.sys ( storport!RaidUnitReleaseIrp+25 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If kernel debugger is available get stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000030, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: fffff88001230ac5, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------


READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff800029090e0
 0000000000000030 

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

FAULTING_IP: 
storport!RaidUnitReleaseIrp+25
fffff880`01230ac5 488b7b30        mov     rdi,qword ptr [rbx+30h]

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1

PROCESS_NAME:  System

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff80000b9c9b0 -- (.trap 0xfffff80000b9c9b0)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=fffffa80088b8c80 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffffa80088b8b20
rdx=fffffa80088b8b20 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff88001230ac5 rsp=fffff80000b9cb40 rbp=fffffa80088b8b20
 r8=fffff80000b9cad0  r9=fffffa800875c780 r10=fffff880039a13d0
r11=fffff80000b9cbc0 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
storport!RaidUnitReleaseIrp+0x25:
fffff880`01230ac5 488b7b30        mov     rdi,qword ptr [rbx+30h] ds:0002:00000000`00000030=????????????????
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff800026e34e9 to fffff800026e3f80

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff800`00b9c868 fffff800`026e34e9 : 00000000`0000000a 00000000`00000030 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff800`00b9c870 fffff800`026e2160 : fffffa80`08ba2e00 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`08c1be80 00000000`00000030 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff800`00b9c9b0 fffff880`01230ac5 : 00000000`000000fe fffffa80`07947b30 fffff880`0123c110 00000000`00000001 : nt!KiPageFault+0x260
fffff800`00b9cb40 fffff880`01235224 : fffff880`039a13d0 fffffa80`088b8b20 fffffa80`0875c6e0 fffff880`0123c110 : storport!RaidUnitReleaseIrp+0x25
fffff800`00b9cb70 fffff880`01235855 : fffffa80`07947b30 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0875c6e0 fffffa80`088b8b20 : storport!RaUnitAsyncError+0x1b4
fffff800`00b9cbf0 fffff880`01222c42 : fffff800`0284e000 fffffa80`0876f1b0 fffffa80`0876f128 00000000`00000246 : storport!RaidUnitCompleteRequest+0x165
fffff800`00b9cc60 fffff800`02689b9f : fffff800`0284e000 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002 : storport!RaidpAdapterDpcRoutine+0x52
fffff800`00b9cca0 fffff800`026e66de : 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02859c40 fffff800`02859c40 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiExecuteAllDpcs+0x15f
fffff800`00b9cd50 fffff800`026db41a : fffff800`0284be80 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02859c40 : nt!KiRetireDpcList+0xd8
fffff800`00b9cd80 00000000`00000000 : fffff800`00b9d000 fffff800`00b97000 fffff800`00b9cd40 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiIdleLoop+0x5a


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
storport!RaidUnitReleaseIrp+25
fffff880`01230ac5 488b7b30        mov     rdi,qword ptr [rbx+30h]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  3

SYMBOL_NAME:  storport!RaidUnitReleaseIrp+25

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: storport

IMAGE_NAME:  storport.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  49ee98a6

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_storport!RaidUnitReleaseIrp+25

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_storport!RaidUnitReleaseIrp+25

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> k
Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
fffff800`00b9c868 fffff800`026e34e9 nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff800`00b9c870 fffff800`026e2160 nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff800`00b9c9b0 fffff880`01230ac5 nt!KiPageFault+0x260
fffff800`00b9cb40 fffff880`01235224 storport!RaidUnitReleaseIrp+0x25
fffff800`00b9cb70 fffff880`01235855 storport!RaUnitAsyncError+0x1b4
fffff800`00b9cbf0 fffff880`01222c42 storport!RaidUnitCompleteRequest+0x165
fffff800`00b9cc60 fffff800`02689b9f storport!RaidpAdapterDpcRoutine+0x52
fffff800`00b9cca0 fffff800`026e66de nt!KiExecuteAllDpcs+0x15f
fffff800`00b9cd50 fffff800`026db41a nt!KiRetireDpcList+0xd8
fffff800`00b9cd80 00000000`00000000 nt!KiIdleLoop+0x5a
0: kd> r
rax=fffff80000b9c970 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=000000000000000a
rdx=0000000000000030 rsi=fffffa800875c6e0 rdi=0000000000000001
rip=fffff800026e3f80 rsp=fffff80000b9c868 rbp=fffff80000b9ca30
 r8=0000000000000002  r9=0000000000000000 r10=fffff88001230ac5
r11=fffff6fb40000000 r12=fffff8800123c110 r13=0000000000000000
r14=fffffa8007947b30 r15=00000000000000fe
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000282
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`026e3f80 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff800`00b9c870=000000000000000a
0: kd> lmtsm
start             end                 module name
fffff880`048d4000 fffff880`04912000   1394ohci  Tue Apr 21 21:15:43 2009 (49EE99EF)
fffff880`00eef000 fffff880`00f46000   ACPI      Tue Apr 21 20:23:23 2009 (49EE8DAB)
fffff880`010ed000 fffff880`01168000   adp94xx   Fri Dec 05 15:54:42 2008 (4939BF42)
fffff880`01168000 fffff880`011be000   adpahci   Tue May 01 10:30:09 2007 (46377921)
fffff880`011be000 fffff880`011ed000   adpu320   Tue Feb 27 16:04:15 2007 (45E4C6FF)
fffff880`046b7000 fffff880`04740000   afd       Tue Apr 21 20:24:52 2009 (49EE8E04)
fffff880`04946000 fffff880`0495c000   AgileVpn  Tue Apr 21 21:19:00 2009 (49EE9AB4)
fffff880`00e10000 fffff880`00e17000   aliide    Tue Apr 21 20:23:19 2009 (49EE8DA7)
fffff880`00e17000 fffff880`00e1e000   amdide    Tue Apr 21 20:23:20 2009 (49EE8DA8)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0101d000   amdsata   Tue Mar 10 16:18:02 2009 (49B6F52A)
fffff880`0144e000 fffff880`01495000   amdsbs    Fri Mar 20 11:36:03 2009 (49C3E213)
fffff880`01495000 fffff880`014a0000   amdxata   Tue Mar 10 16:22:44 2009 (49B6F644)
fffff880`014a0000 fffff880`014b9000   arc       Thu May 24 14:27:55 2007 (4656035B)
fffff880`014b9000 fffff880`014d4000   arcsas    Wed Jan 14 11:27:37 2009 (496E3CA9)
fffff880`013c8000 fffff880`013d1000   atapi     Tue Apr 21 20:23:18 2009 (49EE8DA6)
fffff880`013d1000 fffff880`013fb000   ataport   Tue Apr 21 20:23:22 2009 (49EE8DAA)
fffff880`00e2f000 fffff880`00e3b000   BATTC     Tue Apr 21 20:34:51 2009 (49EE905B)
fffff880`01e92000 fffff880`01e99000   Beep      Tue Apr 21 21:08:57 2009 (49EE9859)
fffff880`01296000 fffff880`012a7000   blbdrive  Tue Apr 21 20:41:55 2009 (49EE9203)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`0162a000   cdrom     Tue Apr 21 20:23:26 2009 (49EE8DAE)
fffff880`00d3d000 fffff880`00dfd000   CI        Tue Apr 21 22:28:26 2009 (49EEAAFA)
fffff880`010ae000 fffff880`010de000   CLASSPNP  Tue Apr 21 20:23:28 2009 (49EE8DB0)
fffff880`00cdf000 fffff880`00d3d000   CLFS      Tue Apr 21 20:23:24 2009 (49EE8DAC)
fffff880`00e1e000 fffff880`00e26000   cmdide    Tue Apr 21 20:23:20 2009 (49EE8DA8)
fffff880`01d68000 fffff880`01dda000   cng       Tue Apr 21 20:56:45 2009 (49EE957D)
fffff880`00e26000 fffff880`00e2f000   compbatt  Tue Apr 21 20:34:53 2009 (49EE905D)
fffff880`04936000 fffff880`04946000   CompositeBus  Tue Apr 21 21:09:18 2009 (49EE986E)
fffff880`01cdf000 fffff880`01ced000   crashdmp  Tue Apr 21 21:10:01 2009 (49EE9899)
fffff880`0468b000 fffff880`046a9000   dfsc      Tue Apr 21 20:26:50 2009 (49EE8E7A)
fffff880`0467c000 fffff880`0468b000   discache  Tue Apr 21 20:43:33 2009 (49EE9265)
fffff880`01cc9000 fffff880`01cdf000   disk      Tue Apr 21 20:23:30 2009 (49EE8DB2)
fffff880`01df5000 fffff880`01dff000   dump_diskdump  Tue Apr 21 21:09:59 2009 (49EE9897)
fffff880`01a00000 fffff880`01a13000   dump_dumpfve  Tue Apr 21 20:25:16 2009 (49EE8E1C)
fffff880`01bc8000 fffff880`01bf3000   dump_nvstor  Tue Apr 14 17:26:44 2009 (49E529C4)
fffff880`014d4000 fffff880`0155b000   elxstor   Tue Feb 03 14:52:11 2009 (4988CA9B)
fffff880`017db000 fffff880`017ef000   fileinfo  Tue Apr 21 20:39:41 2009 (49EE917D)
fffff880`01790000 fffff880`017db000   fltmgr    Tue Apr 21 20:23:28 2009 (49EE8DB0)
fffff880`01deb000 fffff880`01df5000   Fs_Rec    Tue Apr 21 20:23:17 2009 (49EE8DA5)
fffff880`01c8f000 fffff880`01cc9000   fvevol    Tue Apr 21 20:25:27 2009 (49EE8E27)
fffff880`01e2b000 fffff880`01e75000   fwpkclnt  Tue Apr 21 20:24:33 2009 (49EE8DF1)
fffff800`0261c000 fffff800`02665000   hal       Tue Apr 21 22:23:51 2009 (49EEA9E7)
fffff880`04912000 fffff880`04936000   HDAudBus  Tue Apr 21 21:14:56 2009 (49EE99C0)
fffff880`0127f000 fffff880`01296000   HpSAMD    Tue Feb 24 09:08:31 2009 (49A4298F)
fffff880`01c86000 fffff880`01c8f000   hwpolicy  Tue Apr 21 20:23:11 2009 (49EE8D9F)
fffff880`012aa000 fffff880`013c8000   iaStorV   Wed Apr 08 09:57:17 2009 (49DCD76D)
fffff880`0155b000 fffff880`0156c000   iirsp     Tue Dec 13 13:47:54 2005 (439F418A)
fffff880`00ff7000 fffff880`00fff000   intelide  Tue Apr 21 20:23:21 2009 (49EE8DA9)
fffff880`0101d000 fffff880`01033000   intelppm  Tue Apr 21 20:23:12 2009 (49EE8DA0)
fffff880`00f99000 fffff880`00fa2000   isapnp    Tue Apr 21 20:35:11 2009 (49EE906F)
fffff880`0481a000 fffff880`04829000   kbdclass  Tue Apr 21 20:23:17 2009 (49EE8DA5)
fffff800`00bc8000 fffff800`00bd2000   kdcom     Tue Apr 21 22:27:31 2009 (49EEAAC3)
fffff880`05017000 fffff880`0505a000   ks        Tue Apr 21 21:09:13 2009 (49EE9869)
fffff880`01d4e000 fffff880`01d68000   ksecdd    Tue Apr 21 20:24:14 2009 (49EE8DDE)
fffff880`01e00000 fffff880`01e2b000   ksecpkg   Tue Apr 21 20:57:47 2009 (49EE95BB)
fffff880`0156c000 fffff880`0158b000   lsi_fc    Tue Dec 09 14:46:09 2008 (493EF531)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0121d000   lsi_sas   Wed Oct 01 11:29:13 2008 (48E3C179)
fffff880`0158b000 fffff880`0159e000   lsi_sas2  Fri Mar 06 19:43:12 2009 (49B1ED50)
fffff880`0159e000 fffff880`015bd000   lsi_scsi  Fri Feb 27 12:09:28 2009 (49A84878)
fffff880`00c8e000 fffff880`00ccb000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel  Tue Apr 21 22:25:27 2009 (49EEAA47)
fffff880`015bd000 fffff880`015c9000   megasas   Wed Feb 25 16:59:50 2009 (49A5E986)
fffff880`01648000 fffff880`016ec000   MegaSR    Wed Feb 25 17:32:04 2009 (49A5F114)
fffff880`04829000 fffff880`04838000   mouclass  Tue Apr 21 20:23:17 2009 (49EE8DA5)
fffff880`00c68000 fffff880`00c82000   mountmgr  Tue Apr 21 20:23:27 2009 (49EE8DAF)
fffff880`00fa2000 fffff880`00fcc000   mpio      Tue Apr 21 21:10:20 2009 (49EE98AC)
fffff880`016ec000 fffff880`016f7000   msahci    Tue Apr 21 21:09:58 2009 (49EE9896)
fffff880`0105f000 fffff880`01085000   msdsm     Tue Apr 21 21:10:22 2009 (49EE98AE)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0140b000   Msfs      Tue Apr 21 20:23:23 2009 (49EE8DAB)
fffff880`00f4f000 fffff880`00f59000   msisadrv  Tue Apr 21 20:23:13 2009 (49EE8DA1)
fffff880`01cf0000 fffff880`01d4e000   msrpc     Tue Apr 21 20:24:51 2009 (49EE8E03)
fffff880`04671000 fffff880`0467c000   mssmbios  Tue Apr 21 20:35:11 2009 (49EE906F)
fffff880`01fea000 fffff880`01ffc000   mup       Tue Apr 21 20:26:49 2009 (49EE8E79)
fffff880`01e99000 fffff880`01f8a000   ndis      Tue Apr 21 20:24:57 2009 (49EE8E09)
fffff880`04980000 fffff880`0498c000   ndistapi  Tue Apr 21 21:18:40 2009 (49EE9AA0)
fffff880`0498c000 fffff880`049bb000   ndiswan   Tue Apr 21 21:18:51 2009 (49EE9AAB)
fffff880`047b4000 fffff880`047c3000   netbios   Tue Apr 21 21:18:10 2009 (49EE9A82)
fffff880`04740000 fffff880`04785000   netbt     Tue Apr 21 20:24:34 2009 (49EE8DF2)
fffff880`01f8a000 fffff880`01fea000   NETIO     Tue Apr 21 20:25:37 2009 (49EE8E31)
fffff880`016f7000 fffff880`01707000   nfrd960   Tue Jun 06 14:11:48 2006 (4485EF94)
fffff880`0140b000 fffff880`0141c000   Npfs      Tue Apr 21 20:23:26 2009 (49EE8DAE)
fffff880`04665000 fffff880`04671000   nsiproxy  Tue Apr 21 20:24:29 2009 (49EE8DED)
fffff800`02665000 fffff800`02c3f000   nt        Tue Apr 21 20:51:21 2009 (49EE9439)
fffff880`01a1d000 fffff880`01bc8000   Ntfs      Tue Apr 21 20:24:23 2009 (49EE8DE7)
fffff880`01a13000 fffff880`01a1c000   Null      Tue Apr 21 20:23:15 2009 (49EE8DA3)
fffff880`01085000 fffff880`010ae000   nvraid    Tue Apr 14 17:20:11 2009 (49E5283B)
fffff880`01707000 fffff880`01732000   nvstor    Tue Apr 14 17:26:44 2009 (49E529C4)
fffff880`0478e000 fffff880`047b4000   pacer     Tue Apr 21 21:18:21 2009 (49EE9A8D)
fffff880`00fcc000 fffff880`00fe2000   partmgr   Tue Apr 21 20:23:32 2009 (49EE8DB4)
fffff880`00f59000 fffff880`00f8c000   pci       Tue Apr 21 20:23:19 2009 (49EE8DA7)
fffff880`010de000 fffff880`010e5000   pciide    Tue Apr 21 20:23:21 2009 (49EE8DA9)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e10000   PCIIDEX   Tue Apr 21 20:23:19 2009 (49EE8DA7)
fffff880`01dda000 fffff880`01deb000   pcw       Tue Apr 21 20:23:14 2009 (49EE8DA2)
fffff880`00ccb000 fffff880`00cdf000   PSHED     Tue Apr 21 22:28:36 2009 (49EEAB04)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`019a4000   ql2300    Thu Jan 22 15:05:06 2009 (4978FBA2)
fffff880`01732000 fffff880`01790000   ql40xx    Thu Jul 06 12:38:12 2006 (44AD66A4)
fffff880`0495c000 fffff880`04980000   rasl2tp   Tue Apr 21 21:18:50 2009 (49EE9AAA)
fffff880`049bb000 fffff880`049d6000   raspppoe  Tue Apr 21 21:18:56 2009 (49EE9AB0)
fffff880`049d6000 fffff880`049f7000   raspptp   Tue Apr 21 21:18:55 2009 (49EE9AAF)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`0481a000   rassstp   Tue Apr 21 21:19:02 2009 (49EE9AB6)
fffff880`04614000 fffff880`04665000   rdbss     Tue Apr 21 20:27:03 2009 (49EE8E87)
fffff880`01bf3000 fffff880`01bfc000   RDPCDD    Tue Apr 21 21:25:20 2009 (49EE9C30)
fffff880`017ef000 fffff880`017f8000   rdpencdd  Tue Apr 21 21:25:20 2009 (49EE9C30)
fffff880`015ee000 fffff880`015f7000   rdprefmp  Tue Apr 21 21:25:20 2009 (49EE9C30)
fffff880`01c4c000 fffff880`01c86000   rdyboost  Tue Apr 21 20:40:07 2009 (49EE9197)
fffff880`01e75000 fffff880`01e92000   sbp2port  Tue Apr 21 20:23:27 2009 (49EE8DAF)
fffff880`046a9000 fffff880`046b5000   serenum   Tue Apr 21 21:09:18 2009 (49EE986E)
fffff880`047c3000 fffff880`047e0000   serial    Tue Apr 21 21:09:25 2009 (49EE9875)
fffff880`019a4000 fffff880`019b2000   SiSRaid2  Wed Sep 24 11:28:20 2008 (48DA86C4)
fffff880`019b2000 fffff880`019ca000   sisraid4  Wed Oct 01 14:56:04 2008 (48E3F1F4)
fffff880`02008000 fffff880`02010000   spldr     Wed Mar 25 12:59:44 2009 (49CA8D30)
fffff880`019ca000 fffff880`019d4000   stexstor  Tue Feb 17 15:03:36 2009 (499B4248)
fffff880`0121d000 fffff880`0127f000   storport  Tue Apr 21 21:10:14 2009 (49EE98A6)
fffff880`04838000 fffff880`04839480   swenum    Tue Apr 21 21:09:02 2009 (49EE985E)
fffff880`02010000 fffff880`02200000   tcpip     Tue Apr 21 20:27:56 2009 (49EE8EBC)
fffff880`0143a000 fffff880`01447000   TDI       Tue Apr 21 20:24:34 2009 (49EE8DF2)
fffff880`0141c000 fffff880`0143a000   tdx       Tue Apr 21 20:24:33 2009 (49EE8DF1)
fffff880`04600000 fffff880`04614000   termdd    Tue Apr 21 21:25:18 2009 (49EE9C2E)
fffff880`0505a000 fffff880`0506c000   umbus     Tue Apr 21 21:15:31 2009 (49EE99E3)
fffff880`048c3000 fffff880`048d4000   usbehci   Tue Apr 21 21:15:12 2009 (49EE99D0)
fffff880`0506c000 fffff880`050c6000   usbhub    Tue Apr 21 21:15:41 2009 (49EE99ED)
fffff880`01033000 fffff880`0103e000   usbohci   Tue Apr 21 21:15:11 2009 (49EE99CF)
fffff880`0486e000 fffff880`048c3000   USBPORT   Tue Apr 21 21:15:12 2009 (49EE99D0)
fffff880`00f8c000 fffff880`00f99000   vdrvroot  Tue Apr 21 21:10:21 2009 (49EE98AD)
fffff880`0162a000 fffff880`01638000   vga       Tue Apr 21 20:45:08 2009 (49EE92C4)
fffff880`010e5000 fffff880`010ed000   viaide    Tue Apr 21 20:23:21 2009 (49EE8DA9)
fffff880`015c9000 fffff880`015ee000   VIDEOPRT  Tue Apr 21 20:45:11 2009 (49EE92C7)
fffff880`00fe2000 fffff880`00ff7000   volmgr    Tue Apr 21 20:23:30 2009 (49EE8DB2)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c68000   volmgrx   Tue Apr 21 20:24:00 2009 (49EE8DD0)
fffff880`01c00000 fffff880`01c4c000   volsnap   Tue Apr 21 20:23:40 2009 (49EE8DBC)
fffff880`019d4000 fffff880`019fe000   vsmraid   Fri Jan 30 17:18:57 2009 (4983A701)
fffff880`047e0000 fffff880`047fb000   wanarp    Tue Apr 21 21:19:03 2009 (49EE9AB7)
fffff880`01638000 fffff880`01648000   watchdog  Tue Apr 21 20:43:47 2009 (49EE9273)
fffff880`02000000 fffff880`02008000   wd        Tue Apr 21 20:23:30 2009 (49EE8DB2)
fffff880`00e3c000 fffff880`00ee0000   Wdf01000  Tue Apr 21 20:25:47 2009 (49EE8E3B)
fffff880`00ee0000 fffff880`00eef000   WDFLDR    Tue Apr 21 20:23:28 2009 (49EE8DB0)
fffff880`04785000 fffff880`0478e000   wfplwf    Tue Apr 21 21:18:10 2009 (49EE9A82)
fffff880`00f46000 fffff880`00f4f000   WMILIB    Tue Apr 21 20:23:25 2009 (49EE8DAD)


[/font]
```


----------



## Bradfish1983 (Jul 11, 2009)

Here are the files you requested, Again thank you for your help.
I also had a friend suggest my HDD is going bad, is that a possibility?


----------



## HD_Monkey (Apr 16, 2008)

Run manufacturer drive diagnostics for your HDD. This will eliminate it as the culprit.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

I'd also wonder about your RAID drivers (in addition to storport)

In particular, this driver from 2005 is (IMO) the most worrysome:
iirsp.sys Tue Dec 13 16:47:54 2005 - *Intel/ICP Raid Storport Driver*
I would update this one immediately!

FWIW - here's the other older drivers:

```
fffff880`01168000 fffff880`011be000   adpahci  adpahci.sys  Tue May 01 13:30:09 2007 (46377921)
fffff880`011be000 fffff880`011ed000   adpu320  adpu320.sys  Tue Feb 27 19:04:15 2007 (45E4C6FF)
fffff880`014a0000 fffff880`014b9000   arc      arc.sys      Thu May 24 17:27:55 2007 (4656035B)
fffff880`0155b000 fffff880`0156c000   iirsp    iirsp.sys    Tue Dec 13 16:47:54 2005 (439F418A)
fffff880`016f7000 fffff880`01707000   nfrd960  nfrd960.sys  Tue Jun 06 17:11:48 2006 (4485EF94)
fffff880`01732000 fffff880`01790000   ql40xx   ql40xx.sys   Thu Jul 06 15:38:12 2006 (44AD66A4)
fffff880`01168000 fffff880`011be000   adpahci  adpahci.sys  Tue May 01 13:30:09 2007 (46377921)
fffff880`011be000 fffff880`011ed000   adpu320  adpu320.sys  Tue Feb 27 19:04:15 2007 (45E4C6FF)
fffff880`014a0000 fffff880`014b9000   arc      arc.sys      Thu May 24 17:27:55 2007 (4656035B)
fffff880`0155b000 fffff880`0156c000   iirsp    iirsp.sys    Tue Dec 13 16:47:54 2005 (439F418A)
fffff880`016f7000 fffff880`01707000   nfrd960  nfrd960.sys  Tue Jun 06 17:11:48 2006 (4485EF94)
fffff880`01732000 fffff880`01790000   ql40xx   ql40xx.sys   Thu Jul 06 15:38:12 2006 (44AD66A4)
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
fffff880`01163000 fffff880`01185000   nvstor64 nvstor64.sys Fri Oct 26 14:50:36 2007 (472236FC)
fffff880`05858000 fffff880`059c0c80   nvmfdx64 nvmfdx64.sys Sat Nov 17 18:47:57 2007 (473F7DAD)
fffff880`05dc8000 fffff880`05dea000   dump_nvstor64 dump_nvstor64.sys Fri Oct 26 14:50:36 2007 (472236FC)
fffff880`06cdf000 fffff880`06cea000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`05dc8000 fffff880`05dea000   dump_nvstor64 dump_nvstor64.sys Fri Oct 26 14:50:36 2007 (472236FC)
fffff880`05858000 fffff880`059c0c80   nvmfdx64 nvmfdx64.sys Sat Nov 17 18:47:57 2007 (473F7DAD)
fffff880`01163000 fffff880`01185000   nvstor64 nvstor64.sys Fri Oct 26 14:50:36 2007 (472236FC)
fffff880`06cdf000 fffff880`06cea000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
```


----------

